# Question about Chapman's majors -- hasn't been asked



## armen (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't think this question has been asked and if so, I apologize.

If I list, let's say Film Production, as my first choice and Screenwriting as my second choice. They will only put me in Screenwriting if I'm accepted and there's no room in Film Production. Correct?

Well, let's say I put Film Production as my first choice and nothing for second choice. If there's no room left in Film Production, will I be granted admission for the Spring semester or declined?

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Jayimess (Jan 21, 2009)

Without an admissions officer to explain this, my guess is as good as the next guy's but here goes anyway.

The departments accept/reject on their own, not as a group.  So PR decides if they want you.  SW decides if they want you.

Then they tell Dodge.

If you get into PR, fall or spring, then it's your first choice and you're in, regardless of whether or not you got into SW.

If you don't get into PR, but you get into SW, you'll be offered SW.

If you don't get into PR and you don't have a second choice, you're rejected.

If you don't get into PR or SW, you're rejected.


At least that's how I imagine it works.


----------



## armen (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you for the response and help.


----------



## DZeff (May 6, 2010)

Even though I would have put Screenwriting as my second choice, I purposely left it blank so that it would look like to the admissions that I _really_ wanted Film Production or nothing else.

Whether or not there's any truth to that, I don't now. Anyways, now I'm in the production program so all is good.


----------

